# Long Island Open 2010



## rowehessler (Apr 6, 2010)

Is still a work in progress. I contacted my local library (Longwood Public Library) in Middle Island, New York, and gave them an application. They will get back to me ASAP. I'm aiming to have this competition as close to US Nationals as possible, but do you guys think this is a bad idea or a good idea? Let me know your thoughts. I asked for Saturday July 31st, but I'm not positive that they will give me that date. Any other dates that could be better for everyone? Thanks.
-Rowe
P.S. don't leave stupid comments please


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Apr 6, 2010)

anytime before nats please


----------



## Kian (Apr 6, 2010)

I'm very likely there, depending on the date, of course. I think close to nats make give some people reason to come a week early to the Northeast, but I can't be certain how much of a difference it would make.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Apr 6, 2010)

Ooh! I'll probably be in Boston, so I might go.


----------



## sam (Apr 6, 2010)

Err...actually, schedule it when lucas ISN'T on the east coast


----------



## rowehessler (Apr 6, 2010)

Kian said:


> I'm very likely there, depending on the date, of course. I think close to nats make give some people reason to come a week early to the Northeast, but I can't be certain how much of a difference it would make.



yeah my dad thinks its a terrible idea cuz people wouldnt want to spend money to stay 5 extra nights in the Northeast. I can let a few people stay here for the week i think, but I'm not going to run a hotel looool


----------



## Kian (Apr 6, 2010)

rowehessler said:


> Kian said:
> 
> 
> > I'm very likely there, depending on the date, of course. I think close to nats make give some people reason to come a week early to the Northeast, but I can't be certain how much of a difference it would make.
> ...



Well you may not get many people, but I imagine you'd get the regular northeast crowd and encourage people maybe to come early. I'm sure some people were planning on making it a longer vacation anyway.


----------



## rowehessler (Apr 6, 2010)

Kian said:


> rowehessler said:
> 
> 
> > Kian said:
> ...


 yeah, i really hope people can come, ive been wanting to have a comp here for a long time. After seeing how it goes, i might want to make a it a regular thing


----------



## Kian (Apr 6, 2010)

Also I'll come, and I'm a delight. So that's really reason enough.


----------



## dannyz0r (Apr 6, 2010)

What county do you live in rowe? o.o


----------



## rowehessler (Apr 6, 2010)

Suffolk, do you live on LI too?


----------



## dannyz0r (Apr 6, 2010)

I live in brooklyn and we don't own a car so LI is the only thing I can go to.


----------



## rowehessler (Apr 6, 2010)

dannyz0r said:


> I live in brooklyn and we don't own a car so LI is the only thing I can go to.


lol then this competition is good news for you . It's not definite yet, but I'm doing all i can to make it definite


----------



## dannyz0r (Apr 6, 2010)

woot go rowe go


----------



## Branca (Apr 8, 2010)

Would be awesome, I'll be there 70%


----------



## mmMarco17 (Apr 8, 2010)

Branca said:


> Would be awesome, I'll be there 70%



Where will the rest of you be? I'd really hope the other 30% of you is there, too.


----------



## cincyaviation (Apr 10, 2010)

so much for doing good in 2x2 if i go, better start learning some more CLL's


----------



## jfly (Apr 10, 2010)

A few members of the Berkeley gang and I are considering staying for a week after Nationals (probably in New York, no plans or flights yet, lol). Having a competition to go to before we fly back would be fun.


----------



## Anthony (Apr 10, 2010)

j-fly said:


> A few members of the Berkeley gang and I are considering staying for a week after Nationals (probably in New York, no plans or flights yet, lol). Having a competition to go to before we fly back would be fun.



Or you could fly up the week before Nats?


----------



## kprox1994 (Apr 10, 2010)

dannyz0r said:


> I live in brooklyn and we don't own a car so LI is the only thing I can go to.



Ever heard of Greyhound?


----------



## dannyz0r (Apr 10, 2010)

kprox1994 said:


> dannyz0r said:
> 
> 
> > I live in brooklyn and we don't own a car so LI is the only thing I can go to.
> ...



You assume every kid on this forum works or can afford it?


----------



## kprox1994 (Apr 10, 2010)

dannyz0r said:


> kprox1994 said:
> 
> 
> > dannyz0r said:
> ...



No, I don't have a job either (need to get one this summer). I'm just saying its an option if you really want to go. And I'll bet there are other cubers in Brooklyn that can give you a ride as populous as it is.


----------



## Escher (Apr 10, 2010)

31st of July eh? There is a very good chance me and Jude will go


----------



## cincyaviation (Apr 11, 2010)

Escher said:


> 31st of July eh? There is a very good chance me and Jude will go


there goes my chance of a top 10...


----------



## Shortey (Apr 11, 2010)

What's the final date? (If there is one?) I might come. =D


----------



## bigbee99 (Apr 11, 2010)

im there


----------



## jfly (Apr 11, 2010)

Anthony said:


> j-fly said:
> 
> 
> > A few members of the Berkeley gang and I are considering staying for a week after Nationals (probably in New York, no plans or flights yet, lol). Having a competition to go to before we fly back would be fun.
> ...



The idea was for me to avoid starting work for one more week/not spend the week before Nationals cubing trying to get ready for the competition.


----------



## rcnrcn927 (Apr 25, 2010)

*SIGN ME UP!*

Finally a comp in NY! I don't care when, I'll clear my schedule of whatever, IM IN!

Please don't Woner me


----------



## bigbee99 (Apr 25, 2010)

is there a final date yet?


----------



## cincyaviation (Apr 25, 2010)

rcnrcn927 said:


> *SIGN ME UP!*
> 
> Finally a comp in NY! I don't care when, I'll clear my schedule of whatever, IM IN!
> 
> *Please don't Woner me*


i'm scared to think of what that represents...


----------



## lilkdub503 (May 19, 2010)

How might one get from New England to New York City?


----------



## Tyson (May 19, 2010)

lilkdub503 said:


> How might one get from New England to New York City?



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tM0sTNtWDiI


----------



## TeddyKGB (May 19, 2010)

Tyson said:


> lilkdub503 said:
> 
> 
> > How might one get from New England to New York City?
> ...



Tyson, you are now my favorite person in the world!


----------



## DaBear (May 21, 2010)

lilkdub503 said:


> How might one get from New England to New York City?



.....im not even sure where to begin with this.....things like this make me lose hope in humanity


----------



## Vishal (Jul 20, 2010)

*Registrantion closed?*

Is registration rely closed I was going to refused went to the website and it says registration is closed is that the old limit hopefully my dad was booking the plane tickets from work and when I called him to not book them he was already on the website 5 minutes from a disaster


----------



## The Puzzler (Jul 20, 2010)

In in england right now and am going to ny tommorow


----------



## Bryan (Jul 21, 2010)

The limit has been removed. Go ahead and register


----------



## That70sShowDude (Jul 28, 2010)

Any confirmation on events yet?


----------



## bigbee99 (Jul 28, 2010)

That70sShowDude said:


> Any confirmation on events yet?



Go to his website in the events section.


----------



## xFear of Napalm (Jul 28, 2010)

lilkdub503 said:


> How might one get from New England to New York City?



Take I-87 to the Cross Bronx, BE-ATCH!


----------



## JeffDelucia (Jul 28, 2010)

In a video Rowe said he would be adding 4x4 5x5 and maybe some other events. However in the registration these are not options. Am I supposed to just sign up for the ones on the site and 4x4 at the door?


----------



## Daniel Wu (Jul 28, 2010)

> The schedule of events has been changed. We are now including 4x4x4 and 5x5x5 to the competition. There is no preregistration for these events, just register for them at the competition if you wish to enter them.


From an email.


----------



## JeffDelucia (Jul 28, 2010)

Great just signed up  However it said my registration is not complete until I have paid. Is paypal the only payment option or can we pay at the door?


----------



## That70sShowDude (Jul 28, 2010)

bigbee99 said:


> That70sShowDude said:
> 
> 
> > Any confirmation on events yet?
> ...



No no, I only ask this because he's adding 4x4 and 5x5 (not on event list) and he said that he might add an awkward puzzle like square-1 or megaminx. Also, pyraminx is not a definite event yet.


----------



## Faz (Jul 28, 2010)

That70sShowDude said:


> bigbee99 said:
> 
> 
> > That70sShowDude said:
> ...



Stuff like that is usually decided on the day, depending on time restrictions.


----------



## Kian (Aug 10, 2010)

Alright I think Kyle and I are coming despite the horrendous traffic we will assuredly come across on the ride home .


----------



## PatrickJameson (Aug 10, 2010)

Anyone traveling through or around Flanders, NJ that could possibly give me a ride?


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 11, 2010)

anyone passing through Princeton New Jersey, that can give me a ride


----------



## rowehessler (Aug 11, 2010)

damn, i was glad to get nationals over with, now i have this to deal with


----------



## Tyson (Aug 11, 2010)

rowehessler said:


> damn, i was glad to get nationals over with, now i have this to deal with



I got no sleep on January 23, 2004 if that's any consolation.


----------



## Bob (Aug 12, 2010)

Rowe, please don't lose or break my equipment.


----------



## Kian (Aug 17, 2010)

Bob said:


> Rowe, please don't lose or break my equipment.



No worries, I'm planning on being the one to do that.


----------



## Bob (Aug 17, 2010)

Keen: I will hold you personally responsible.


----------



## Flame838 (Aug 18, 2010)

When we register do we have to pay with paypal or can we pay at the door?


----------



## flee135 (Aug 18, 2010)

Is anyone going to be at the Hampton around 2:30 or 3:00 on Friday? Unless I miss the train, I'm expecting to be there around then, and I will probably hang around the lobby or something for a while. I thought it'd be cool if a couple guys would be able to meet up before the competition.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Aug 19, 2010)

I don't like white cubes, so would anybody want to make any of these trades:
1. my white LL 2x2 (screw/spring mech) for your black LL 2x2
2. my white V5 for your black V5
3. my white unmodded V6 for your black unmodded V6
4. my white V7 for your black V7

I have around 5 black 2x2's and 1 black V5 already, but the white versions are useless to me.
In my opinion, the white LL actually turns better than all of my other 2x2's.


----------



## PatrickJameson (Aug 20, 2010)

Alright, for the past month or so I was convinced that this was the weekend after this weekend :|. Pretty sure I can go now.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 20, 2010)

PatrickJameson said:


> Alright, for the past month or so I was convinced that this was the weekend after this weekend :|. Pretty sure I can go now.


It's a good time to start planning.


----------



## a small kitten (Aug 20, 2010)

I just got back from China and I saw that I had time to go to this comp. The comp website says registration is closed. Do you guys think I can register on site?


----------



## Bryan (Aug 20, 2010)

a small kitten said:


> I just got back from China and I saw that I had time to go to this comp. The comp website says registration is closed. Do you guys think I can register on site?



E-mail Rowe.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Aug 21, 2010)

I might as well post here: Anyone got a brilliant way to get from the train station to SJCNY at 9:16?

It's a long walk, which I might not mind, but I don't want to be _too_ late.


----------



## PhillipEspinoza (Aug 21, 2010)

Lucas Garron said:


> I might as well post here: Anyone got a brilliant way to get from the train station to SJCNY at 9:16?
> 
> It's a long walk, which I might not mind, but I don't want to be _too_ late.



This always helps. Hope it does this time. Good luck, and may the algs be with you.


----------



## bigbee99 (Aug 21, 2010)

See you guys there, I'm leaving for it now


----------



## oval30 (Aug 21, 2010)

the algs were not with me. i failed miserably. but oh well it was my first comp. note to self: never use ghost hand II


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Aug 21, 2010)

Results are up: http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=LongIsland2010


----------



## amostay2004 (Aug 21, 2010)

Turns out Rowe only needed one round of OH


----------



## MTGjumper (Aug 22, 2010)

Wat, Elliot Penson OH NR =O


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 22, 2010)

Wat, JJ sub10 single =O


----------



## IamWEB (Aug 22, 2010)

ROWE GOT A 12.27 SINGLE!

*PRO STATUS*


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 22, 2010)

inb4 Rowe should have won


----------



## IamWEB (Aug 22, 2010)

You mean he didn't!?!?!?


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 22, 2010)

yay JT won. He should invite me over for some celebratory cupcakes.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 22, 2010)

wtf JJ. OH, too.


----------



## joey (Aug 22, 2010)

I hate Tim Reynolds.


----------



## jtjogobonito (Aug 22, 2010)

World Record: Tim Reynolds for fastest posting of results.


----------



## Imperatrix (Aug 22, 2010)

Went there, and I had a great time. It was my first competition and hopefully I would have more in the future! But what's odd is that my 2x2 results weren't posted. I sent an email on the website but do you guys think I should contact Rowe personally?


----------



## joey (Aug 22, 2010)

I already contacted Tim.

Damn Katie Sosik won the Joey Gouly award for being awesome.


----------



## Imperatrix (Aug 22, 2010)

Thanks Joey!

As for stuff I bought an Alpha V, a magic, and a LanLan 7x7.

Aside from that, everyone was just so awesome and nice today and I felt really happy watching everyone have fun and cube!

Edit: And Joey, I got slightly better at edge pairing when I left. I got too nervous to put it into practice in the competition and when I got home, I was more consistent with my speed but haven't timed myself yet. XD;


----------



## joey (Aug 22, 2010)

Now I know who you are


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Aug 22, 2010)

Is it just or are the first 36 results missing from the first 2x2 round? :O


----------



## That70sShowDude (Aug 22, 2010)

Yes and my magic results aren't posted. Although, they really sucked.


----------



## Gavin (Aug 22, 2010)

Hyprul 9-ty2 said:


> Is it just or are the first 36 results missing from the first 2x2 round? :O



Indeed they are. The first round was apparently smaller than the final :confused:


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Aug 22, 2010)

Fixed the 2x2 thing. Not entirely sure how that happened.

Mike, I don't see your results in the spreadsheet, check with Rowe.


----------



## Imperatrix (Aug 22, 2010)

joey said:


> Now I know who you are



You probably thought I was crazy XD;;

And thanks a ton, Tim! Glad I wasn't the only one XD;;


----------

